# Body butter consistency



## MsHarryWinston (Jan 9, 2016)

Heeeeey everyone!

I'm brand new to the forum but not to homemade body products, I've mixed for years. (Oh, I'm new to soap though, I start soaping next week!).

Anyway, I'm working on new recipes, really honing them for the market instead of just myself. I've made lots of whipped body butter before but I've never used cocoa or Shea butter. My blends were always coconut oil with a few other carrier oils like Grapeseed and avocado. Perfect for locking in moisture right after a shower. I have SUPER dry skin so this was perfect for me.

Anyway my question is about the consistency of your whipped body butters when you use cocoa and shea. With only coconut oil I find it melts to nothing on contact. No way it would hold up in transit. But with the cocoa and Shea it is like margarine you get in a tub. I can actually scoop it out and it holds its shape, but melts with ease. It firmed up to this consistency after being allowed to sit and settle at room temp for the night. Oh, I also added just a hint of beeswax in hopes of adding some firmness and raising the melting temp.

I'm just wondering if this is pretty much the consistency you can expect when using cocoa and shea for whipped body butter or if I've actually nailed my ratios and chill/blend times. Yay! I'm curious because I've never seen this consistency mentioned before.

Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 9, 2016)

I do not make just oil and butter whipped butters, but I can tell you any lotions which contain butters or whipped butters will melt when out at hot summer markets. Butters melt, even solid lotions which contain a healthy amount of beeswax will melt. I actually had a thick butter/lotion melt at a market because I was not keeping an eye on it and when I check it temp it was above my preservative temp so I ended up tossing all the melted bottles. I take a probe thermometer with me in the summer


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 9, 2016)

That consistency sounds about right. With my body butter, its a bit firmer than margarine but still melts easily on contact.


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Jan 9, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I do not make just oil and butter whipped butters, but I can tell you any lotions which contain butters or whipped butters will melt when out at hot summer markets. Butters melt, even solid lotions which contain a healthy amount of beeswax will melt. I actually had a thick butter/lotion melt at a market because I was not keeping an eye on it and when I check it temp it was above my preservative temp so I ended up tossing all the melted bottles. I take a probe thermometer with me in the summer



Hahaha, I know butters melt, that's pretty much their entire MO, I'm simply trying to make a butter that holds up a little better in shipping. I know that my coconut oil butter wouldn't last. And I was REALLY surprised by how many skincare makers said that they never sell their body butter online because it loses its consistency. It goes from a light airy whip like whipped cream, then melts, and arrives a goopy mess in a half full looking container. 

I'm simply attempting to formulate something that is a little more sturdy. Or that at least melts and reconstitutes into generally the same consistency that it's sent out as. I plan on shipping some to my sister in law for testing. At least I'll know how it does in winter conditions.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 9, 2016)

I make my body butter a little different from the general population of B&B-ers in that I don't whip it to a fluffy consistency. I don't sell or do markets, by the way. The only people who use my body butters are me and a few of my family members. 

I used to whip them when I first started making them, but one day I decided not to whip it, and my family and I actually liked the un-whipped consistency much better. For what it's worth, it keeps to its original shape just fine.

I use 70% kokum butter and 30% meadowfoam seed oil in mine. Sometimes I sub in about 20% mango butter for some of the kokum.


IrishLass


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Jan 9, 2016)

The first body butters I was introduced to weren't whipped either. They were the ones from the Body Shop, and are actually the consistency of very thick butter. They come in low tubs and you never have to worry about them melting. I've always loved their consistency and always just assumed that that's just the way body butter was until I first came across whipped online. Frothy whipped butter seems cool but all those air bubbles are a disaster waiting to happen *facepalm*.

I whip mine, but I do a rotation, of chill in freezer and hand beater. Chill, beat, chill, beat, and I fold it back in on itself. I want it nice and dense. Body "butter" not body "whipped cream" lol. Though pics of the light as air butter looks super enticing.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 9, 2016)

I always thought BB was supposed to be super light and fluffy so today when I used my new kitchen aid to rewhip 2 jars that were too hard, I was really surprised when it came out super creamy and only filled one of the jars.

I really like the creamy consistency and now it is much more like margarine then before. Hopefully it will stay this way.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 10, 2016)

I learned (the hard way) never to use equal proportions of cocoa butter and shea butter; the cocoa butter should no be more than twenty percent of the recipe unless you want wonderful smelling rock-of-a-butter. I'm used to using mostly shea butter. My daughter's not allergic to it and it's the best thing for her skin in the winter months.


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Jan 10, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I learned (the hard way) never to use equal proportions of cocoa butter and shea butter; the cocoa butter should no be more than twenty percent of the recipe unless you want wonderful smelling rock-of-a-butter. I'm used to using mostly shea butter. My daughter's not allergic to it and it's the best thing for her skin in the winter months.



Interesting. I use equal parts cocoa and Shea and my cocoa butter is 25% of my recipe but no rock over here, wonderfully creamy. But on the other hand, like I said above, I chill, beat and fold my butter at extremely cold temps and in a rotation that probably makes me look nuts.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 10, 2016)

I use a twice as much shea as cocoa, but also a lot of avocado (the same amount as the shea) and I got to a lovely consistency last time - http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=570579&postcount=3838


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 10, 2016)

I use about 70% Shea, with Avocado, Coconut and Meadowfoam. It's the consistency of margarine. I love it during the winter months.


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 10, 2016)

Does anyone have a recommendation on usage for jojoba oil in a body butter? I have shea, cocoa, avocado oil and CO.

Also, my cocoa and shea are unrefined,  undeodorized and I don't know how much FO or EO to use to somewhat mitigate the pencil-eraser smell of shea and the smell of cocoa.

Thirdly (so many questions!), I read somewhere that it's best to let the melted oils stay heated for 20 minutes before chilling and blending to avoid any grittiness in the unrefined shea. Has anyone else found this to be true?


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Jan 10, 2016)

rainycityjen said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation on usage for jojoba oil in a body butter? I have shea, cocoa, avocado oil and CO.
> 
> Also, my cocoa and shea are unrefined,  undeodorized and I don't know how much FO or EO to use to somewhat mitigate the pencil-eraser smell of shea and the smell of cocoa.
> 
> Thirdly (so many questions!), I read somewhere that it's best to let the melted oils stay heated for 20 minutes before chilling and blending to avoid any grittiness in the unrefined shea. Has anyone else found this to be true?



I do 20 minutes on the heat. So far I've had no problem, with grittiness.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 10, 2016)

MsHarryWinston said:


> Interesting. I use equal parts cocoa and Shea and my cocoa butter is 25% of my recipe but no rock over here, wonderfully creamy. But on the other hand, like I said above, I chill, beat and fold my butter at extremely cold temps and in a rotation that probably makes me look nuts.



I'll say. This was the only time I did not use coconut oil. I guess I'm a special kind of B&B special.


----------



## Serene (Jan 10, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I use about 70% Shea, with Avocado, Coconut and Meadowfoam. It's the consistency of margarine. I love it during the winter months.



Shunt,

Does the consistency stay the same for however long you use it?  
Mine is almost the same ingredients except I use sweet almond oil.  I noticed that it starts to separate after a month or so.   I end up having to re-whip it in order to continue to use it.   

Sere


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 10, 2016)

Above are all the reasons I prefer an emulsified body butter. They hold up so much better with less greasiness and no grainy


----------



## Serene (Jan 10, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> Above are all the reasons I prefer an emulsified body butter. They hold up so much better with less greasiness and no grainy



I think I am heading that way too.  I will be making a couple to test out what works best.


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Jan 10, 2016)

I reaaaaally want to try glycerin in mine. It's my favorite humectant. I thought I was going to have to use an emulsifying wax as well, but the description on the suppliers sight said that its soluble in both oil and water. I may add the wax just to be on the safe side though.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 11, 2016)

Serene said:


> Shunt,
> 
> Does the consistency stay the same for however long you use it?
> Mine is almost the same ingredients except I use sweet almond oil. I noticed that it starts to separate after a month or so. I end up having to re-whip it in order to continue to use it.
> ...


 
No, mine doesn't change at all. I use it all the time and notice no changes.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 11, 2016)

I tried a recipe with (I think, can't find my notes) 80% shea, 10% avocado and 10% beeswax this fall. It was definitely too firm. It would melt a bit if I rubbed my fingers on it, but it was a lot of work getting it out of that jar! I don't think you'll be able to get a whipped butter that stands up to summer heat and is also soft and melty enough.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 11, 2016)

MsHarryWinston said:


> I reaaaaally want to try glycerin in mine. It's my favorite humectant. I thought I was going to have to use an emulsifying wax as well, but the description on the suppliers sight said that its soluble in both oil and water. I may add the wax just to be on the safe side though.


I would guess you will have to preserve it. Glycerin is used as a water replacement. Where did you purchase your glycerin I have not seen it listed as soluble in oil


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Jan 11, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I would guess you will have to preserve it. Glycerin is used as a water replacement. Where did you purchase your glycerin I have not seen it listed as soluble in oil



The glycerin description was at CandoraSoaps. I found it strange because it's the only place I've ever seen glycerin being touted as oil soluble. But anyway, in the end I ended up grabbing it from NewDirections instead along with some liquid Germall Plus and a few other things I needed, and just snagged E-Wax NF from CandoraSoaps (along with a soap cutter).


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 12, 2016)

FWIW I just made an anyhdrous body butter after reading a lot of info about reducing greasiness and butter/oil ratios. This was my recipe:

56% (8 oz) unrefined shea butter
17% (2.4 oz) unrefined cocoa butter
10% (1.5 oz)  golden jojoba
10% (1.5 oz) apricot kernel oil
7% (1 oz) avocado oil
3% blend of labdanum resin, cedarwood EO, Rose Geranium FO and Midnight Jasmine FO

Heat, retain at 100 degrees for ~15 mins, chill in freezer until beginning to solidify. Add FO blend. Blend in stand mixer until cloudy liquid. Chill again. Whip with hand mixer.

Compared to the last batch I made, which was 25% coconut oil/25% cocoa butter/25% shea butter, this batch is thicker (the consistency of softened butter) and does not melt instantly on contact with a fingertip. Instead it keeps its whipped texture until you physically rub it in. I also find the soft oils I used this time a little more pleasant than coconut.


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Jan 18, 2016)

That's great! Sounds like you're onto a recipe you love.


----------



## LisaAnne (Jan 18, 2016)

I've made many different kinds of body Butter, I have jars all over the place. It seems when I added mango I liked it better. I have put glycerin in my butter and I like how it works. I can't even remember where I got the idea.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Jan 18, 2016)

I use beef tallow, shea butter & only 20% jojoba. I whip it slightly with a hand mixer, but not to get it light and whipped. It turns out to be a really creamy buttery but still on the firm side. I think it holds up well, even when melted and re solidifying


----------



## kmarvel (Jan 25, 2016)

MsHarryWinston said:


> Heeeeey everyone!
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum but not to homemade body products, I've mixed for years. (Oh, I'm new to soap though, I start soaping next week!).
> 
> ...



I am on my 3rd batch of WBB.  I use Coconut oil, Avocado oil and Shea Butter.  My consistency feels like a soft margarine.  I love it and I use the Essential oils to scent them.


----------

